# Finished Basic Bushing Upgrade



## JeffM (Jan 27, 2014)

I replaced my front radius rod bushings, rear radius rod bushing, and installed Energy Suspension sub frame bushing set consisting of sub frame bushings and differential insert. My car has 60,000 miles and was skeptical if I would really notice a difference. I can honestly say that all the posts I have read regarding these essential upgrades were correct. My front end feels tight and much more controlled. The rear feels more responsive. It’s definitely worth it. :bannana:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Inner and outer rear control arm bushings make a nice difference too especially in tire wear. Sadly to do that you need to drop the rear subframe one at a time and is why I usually recommend if you're doing rear subframe do the control arms at the same time.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

A lot of people neglect the rear radius rod bushing but the front and rear combined do give a really nice brake feel.


----------

